# Dosage of LA-200 for Chicks?



## LuvMyNDG's

Ok, so I got some 4 week old, large breed chicks yesterday. I didn't think they looked unhealthy while I was getting them, but once I got home I noticed one was acting weird, very lethargic. I get up this morning and there was one with a swollen eye, and then another one with sort of watery eyes. They all are acting a little sluggish 

All I have to use is LA-200. Does anyone know what the dosage is? Is it possible that could I mix it with their water? (I am not familirar with chickens and have never given one a shot before)

Next question, as horrible as this sounds, should we put down the 2 sickly ones? I've heard of people doing this, that's why I ask.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dobe627

More then likely whatever the 2 have they all have. Tsc does sell a water soluabble antibiotic for chickens. I have given mine penicillin but can't say it is recommended, I just did about 1 cc sub Q. Figured it wouldn't hurt. Its up to you if you wnt to cull the sicker 2. At least quarantine them with a heat lamp. You coul give nutri drench as well.


----------



## mjs500doo

First, assuming you have a heat lamp, grit, and chick starter we can go from here. 

What I would do:
Give them electrolytes in their water ASAP. 
Give them 1/4-1/2cc vitamin B injection. 
Give them 1/4-1/2cc LA 200 injection (1cc per 5#) in the breast or use tetracycline in their water.


----------

